# Why I Farm



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Enjoy....

Regards, Mike

http://www.whyifarm.com/mark_thomas.cfm


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I did enjoy. Thanks Mike for posting.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Very nice video. Summarizes farming well and good tribute to his father. A lot of farmers we know show great respect for their fathers -- maybe because the fathers were present and active in their lives, maybe just respectful outlooks. Thanks for sharing.


----------

